# American Arms Co.



## gspaay (Oct 1, 2011)

I am hoping that you can help me. I have a very old revolver that I need identified. . Maybe you can figure this out. It is an American Arms CO Boston, MA U.S. top latch, *6 shot, 32 S&W long*, nickel plated, grips are rubber. It also has a S&W type star auto ejection system. This gun as far as I can tell from my research so far, was made between 1867 & 1902. It was introduced after the 32 short Top Latch 5 shot with the manual ring for unloading. I hope this info helps. I look forward to hearing from you. I also have a box of norma 32 S&W LONG AMMO.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

finding anything about the american arms company is gonna be tough, looks like they went bankrupt and restarted the company 4 or 5 times in 3 -4 locations.as near as i can tell they didnt even have names of model numbers for their pistols..... hope someone else with better info rolls alongbut it looks like you have the info thats available.


----------



## gspaay (Oct 1, 2011)

Do you know anything about the norma ammo? I understand that they quit making this ammo in the 70s. Any idea where I can sell these or the gun?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Your pistol was quite likely manufactured by either Harrington & Richardson or Iver Johnson for the American Arms Co.
During the period you mention, both H&R and IJ made similar-looking, similarly-functioning, top-break revolvers for other sales outlets, among which were Sears, Roebuck & Co. and Montgomery Ward. I think that the American Arms Co. was a jobber or wholesaler, not a manufacturer...but I could be wrong.
The .32 S&W Long cartridge was the same as the .32 Colt New Police, and the shorter .32 S&W cartridge will also function correctly in your gun.

To sell the gun, try GunBroker.com, an online auction.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Your pistol was quite likely manufactured by either Harrington & Richardson or Iver Johnson for the American Arms Co.
> During the period you mention, both H&R and IJ made similar-looking, similarly-functioning, top-break revolvers for other sales outlets, among which were Sears, Roebuck & Co. and Montgomery Ward. I think that the American Arms Co. was a jobber or wholesaler, not a manufacturer...but I could be wrong.
> The .32 S&W Long cartridge was the same as the .32 Colt New Police, and the shorter .32 S&W cartridge will also function correctly in your gun.
> 
> To sell the gun, try GunBroker.com, an online auction.


american arms co. had 2 factories Massachusetts and Wisconsin ..... i am not so sure about the hr and ij linage .... the triggers are different and nothing that i can find lists them as a suppliers for harrington or iver and both are pretty well documented. many times during this era a company would surface, create a clone of an established weapon and then disolve when the patent holder won in court. with aac going bankrupt so often in the short life of the company its probable IMHO that they were ripping off rather than jobbing h&r and i&J


----------



## gspaay (Oct 1, 2011)

I almost hate to ask, but do you have any idea of value? It is a working gun.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

shouldnt have asked.... 

almost zero collector value, they were cheap guns then, shouldnt be fired today, no idea the pressures they were designed for.....

display it in your hallway in a shadow box.... have the box insured, forget about insuring the pistol. 

sorry


----------

